# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: رنگ آمیزی گراف به زبان پرولوگ

## حمیدرضا ک

سلام
لطفا اگه کسی در مورد الگوریتم رنگ آمیزی گراف به زبان پرولوگ کد یا توضیحی سراغ داره برام ارسال کنه
با تشکر

----------

